# snook flies?



## ChasingCopperCS (Apr 24, 2012)

Heading down to palm beach for christmas and was just wondering what i should be tying up to fill up the fly box for snook or any other fish.

May give docklight fishing a try so any recommendations on flies for that is greatly appreciated. Also will be fishing along some mangroves. 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## fishnride883 (Mar 20, 2012)

White baitfish patterns. Ive come to find they also like the color purple and you cant go wrong with a popper or crease fly!


----------



## FredGrunwald (Sep 24, 2012)

I fish the dock lights in Jupiter every chance I get when I'm home. They are better then Palm Beach IMO theres only a handful of lights in Palm beach that always have fish but the flies I use are either something small, white, flashy, and fast moving(I throw crappie jigs on small spinning) or these http://www.blackflyoutfitters.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=206_244&products_id=4064. Those supreme hair shrimp work wonders when stripping them slow across the top coming into a light from the dark those snook cant help but to eat we have got 30+ fish in a night between the that fly and a crappie jig. Hope this helps


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

> Heading down to palm beach for christmas and was just wondering what i should be tying up to fill up the fly box for snook or any other fish.
> 
> May give docklight fishing a try so any recommendations on flies for that is greatly appreciated. Also will be fishing along some mangroves.
> Thanks for the help.


For snook on dock lights, I've had the best luck on just a simply white clouser. I tie mine with supreme hair. I also use a light bead eye instead of a lead eye. During the day along mangroves you can't go wrong with a baitfish pattern. I've also had luck on the fly i posted a picture of. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## ChasingCopperCS (Apr 24, 2012)

thanks for the help so far. that really helps. What size hook are you generally using. I just tied up one fly and its a variation of a deciever with chartreause and some grizzly.

I really like that fly with the streamer hair. I am going to tie a few of those. Those will work on redfish up on my end


----------



## shallowassult (May 30, 2010)

the key ive really found out is SMALL patterns mostly white ecspecially on docklights. little polar fiber flies work great too. shrimp gurglers early morning is awesome also. good luck!


----------



## breakin70 (Jan 11, 2011)

there is no better fly for dock light snook

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1332636814/9


----------

